# Xorg configuration on ASUS F3ja with ATI



## Elimelech (Nov 15, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.1-RC4, KDE 4.14.2, for laptop ASUS F3ja with ATI Mobility Radeon X1600.

I did the `Xorg  -configure`. Here it writes:

```
KMS (No DRICreatePCIBusID sumbol, no kernell modesetting Nomber of
created screens does not match number of detected devices.
Configuration failed
```


----------

